# Trigger heads?



## mustard

Do you guys normally send trigger heads out with spray products? Had the father in law order some bits from you so I could sort his car but no trigger heads were in the package. It was 1L of Trix and 500ml of C2V3. 

Never ordered from you before, but can't remember not getting a trigger on orders from other stores...


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi,

We usually pack these at the very bottom and sides of the boxes, concealed by packing pallets usually. With the bottles on top. Can be missed, I'd suggest completely emptying out the box they will be there.


----------



## mustard

Ah ok, figured as much! The father in law obviously didn't see them then sadly and turfed the box.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------

